# Heat press marks on dark heather grey



## killyz (May 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've been experiencing issues with heat pressing dark heather gray shirts. I heat press at 300 degrees, i use a pillow below the shirt and a pad above it with the lightest pressure possible and i still get that fading effect the size of the platen that won't disappear.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SmellThis (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey Kz,

We've had some success - with both squeegee/pallet marks and marks left by heat application - by using a steamer and a few light strokes with a medium stiff brush... this is a PITA problem that requires an extra step in the finishing process. Obviously, this = diminished profit margin. Time+Energy+Lost opportunity cost... Blah!
Another possible solution, and one that can sometimes alleviate the steam and brush step, is to cut a raised (1/8" to 1/4") template slightly larger than the image to be applied, temporarily adhere it to the platen, place the garment over the template, align the image on the garment precisely on the raised template, adjust pressure accordingly and proceed with the transfer application. The template should be slightly larger than the actual transfer image to be applied by about 1/8", otherwise, the edges of the image may not receive contact with the heating element and fail to properly adhere.
If all else fails, you can always wash the garments after applying the transfers....if the unwanted marks remain...then it is likely a dyestuff problem and you're just phuct. Try a different brand of garment.

Hope this is helpful...


----------



## killyz (May 4, 2016)

SmellThis said:


> Hey Kz,
> 
> We've had some success - with both squeegee/pallet marks and marks left by heat application - by using a steamer and a few light strokes with a medium stiff brush... this is a PITA problem that requires an extra step in the finishing process. Obviously, this = diminished profit margin. Time+Energy+Lost opportunity cost... Blah!


Hi,

Thank you for the tips. I only tried the first one for now on black garment and it did removed the marks, i will try this today on heather gray, thanks!
As for the template tip - you're talking about some kind of a heat resistant foam or something?

Thanks, Yarin.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What brand garment is it? you shouldn't be having issues like this pressing at only 300 degrees.


----------



## killyz (May 4, 2016)

splathead said:


> What brand garment is it? you shouldn't be having issues like this pressing at only 300 degrees.


I work directly with a garment factory in India. The quality looks good and i have no issue with their black garment..


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just did 25 m&o knits graphite heather at 305F (siser easyweed) and never had this issue
it is your shirts


----------

